# How do you carry your radio?



## duffy87 (May 24, 2009)

I was recently involved in a call where a random suspect tried to steal the ambulance while i was in the drivers seat. During the scuffle with him me and my partner, My radio which was clipped on my belt was dislodged under the ambulance. Which forced me to run from the dispute to the cab and make emergency traffic.

Im curious how you guys/gals wear yours and what is taboo as far the devices holding your radio.

I currently use a web belt with a cheesy velcro holder, but i also own a "fireman's" radio strap for my volunteer FF duties, and am hesitant to use it while i work on the ambulance.

Is it an unspoken law that you cannot wear the strap while working the ambulance? 

Im curious to know!

The "fireman's" Strap






Traditional hip holster


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 24, 2009)

no un-written law....just dont let a pt get a hold of that strap while its around you neck....we have leather clip things that go on our belt and the radio has to be turned upside down to take the radio off or put it on...when the radio is turned right side up its not comin off at all....hmm sounds confusing i may see if i can fidn a picture


----------



## fortsmithman (May 24, 2009)

I use a swivel radio holder from Motorola with it you have to turn radio upside down to remove radio.


----------



## HotelCo (May 24, 2009)

I used an Uncle Mikes universal holder, when I was involved with another profession. As the other said, you have to turn it upside down to remove it. It works pretty well. On the ambulance (as a student) I don't carry the radio too much, but when I do I just clip it on my belt.


----------



## Hal9000 (May 25, 2009)

Clipped to the belt.

Some people at one service I have were issued the corded extension mics that go by the collar.  They work, but I can't see any advantage.  I was given one but don't use it and it isn't required.

Anyway, clipped to the belt for me.  I don't use a holster, but I haven't ever had my radio or pager fall off, either.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

It depends on the culture of your area. Around me, radio straps are OK. I keep one in my locker at the squad, and I'll use it sometimes. Otherwise I just clip the radio to my belt, but only when I get out of the truck for a call. We don't carry the radio around all day, just on scenes.


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont. 

We have three radio systems on our trucks that must be used to cover the whole county. To help with that problem we have an expensive MACom portable that does it all. I hear they cost thousands of dollars... so one to a truck. We have motorolas they will talk on the med channels only, but I usually cant find one when I get to work. My partner simply must have a radio, so I do without.

In the winter I use a radio harness like NYFD so I can keep my jacket where I want it; over my belt and closed. In the summer i put it on my belt like everyone else I suppose.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 28, 2009)

Clipped on my belt...sometimes with a public safety speaker mic attached so I dont have to remove to talk on it...we dont have mobiles in our trucks for our 800mhz system...


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 29, 2009)

Clipped to my belt in the back.  My belt is wide enough to hold it in place and our spiffy old school radios have an orange button on top that if anything goes wrong we hit it and help comes running, at least I think it works, LOL


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 29, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Clipped to my belt in the back.  My belt is wide enough to hold it in place and our spiffy old school radios have an orange button on top that if anything goes wrong we hit it and help comes running, at least I think it works, LOL



Hopefully you never have to see if it does.  But you might want to have a sanctioned test of it at some point. 

You keep your radio in the back?  Isn't that uncomfortable when you are sitting down?  Or do you take it off when sitting?


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 29, 2009)

Take it off when I sit down.  PD usually makes all of our scenes anyway so they are there if something goes down.  The button works, I accidentally hit it the other night in the dark trying to turn the volume on my radio up.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 29, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Take it off when I sit down.  PD usually makes all of our scenes anyway so they are there if something goes down.  The button works, I accidentally hit it the other night in the dark trying to turn the volume on my radio up.



How did that turn out


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 29, 2009)

A phone call from my friend in dispatch asking if I had a nightmare and needed someone to cuddle with!


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 29, 2009)

ours are huge.  I put it in my back pocket when standing.  Usually just have it in my left hand until we get dispatched.  We get dispatched on 2 or 3 frequencies so we each carry a radio tuned to a different frequency.  Who ever's radio goes off ahnd his to the officer in charge or the charge medic and the rest of the radios get marked out of service and tossed aside (or tuned to the active frequency as needed) until the call is over.


----------



## NJN (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll wear a radio strap occasionally (i think i'm going to wear it tomorrow), sometimes i will have my radio on my belt, some times i will carry it in a pocket if i don't have the speaker mic, sometimes i have a really whackerish partner who will loan me an earwig setup which lands the radio back on the belt.


Its all about what is comfortable to you and allows you to do your job most efficiently.


----------



## EMT007 (Jul 15, 2009)

I use a pretty standard leather basket-style holder like many of the ones posted on here already (mine doesn't have a retention strap or anything which hasn't been an issue, but I can see how it might be a decent idea).

I also use one of these "tactical" lapel microphone and earpiece systems:





These things are great and I highly recommend them - Unlike many of my partners, I never miss radio traffic (and the little pink earpieces in the picture allow you to still hear all ambient noises from the ear with the earpiece), and the lapel microphone is very convenient and sensitive. And with this type of system, your radio is hard-wired to you in a way, so it is far less likely to be removed from its holster unintentionally or forgotten at a table or whatever.

Downsides - you have to take the earpiece out (and miss radio traffic) while you take BPs.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 15, 2009)

EMT007 said:


> I use a pretty standard leather basket-style holder like many of the ones posted on here already (mine doesn't have a retention strap or anything which hasn't been an issue, but I can see how it might be a decent idea).
> 
> I also use one of these "tactical" lapel microphone and earpiece systems:
> 
> ...


I'm trying  to figure out why you need your radio after the patient is already on your rig and you are still getting vitals so haven't contacted the hospital yet...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2009)

Radio gets clipped to my belt with the clip that's already on the radio


----------



## EMT007 (Jul 15, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I'm trying  to figure out why you need your radio after the patient is already on your rig and you are still getting vitals so haven't contacted the hospital yet...



We never contact the receiving hospital (or base station for that matter) - everything is based on standing protocols set by our medical director. 

And you should always have your radio on you, no matter where you are or what stage of a medical aid call you are in. Never know when another unit or dispatch might need to get ahold of you (and vice versa).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2009)

EMT007 said:


> We never contact the receiving hospital (or base station for that matter) - everything is based on standing protocols set by our medical director.
> 
> And you should always have your radio on you, no matter where you are or what stage of a medical aid call you are in. Never know when another unit or dispatch might need to get ahold of you (and vice versa).



But if you are already in the truck, you should have the radios that are in the cab that you can grab


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 15, 2009)

we don't usually do online med control either, but we contact hospitals to let 'em know we're coming.

What would dispatch or anothe rig need you for when you're loaded with patient, and therefore out of service?  You might need them, but you're numbers are off the table.


----------



## EMT007 (Jul 15, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> But if you are already in the truck, you should have the radios that are in the cab that you can grab



Eh, I still prefer to have my radio actually on me at all times. I suppose if you have radios built into the patient care area of your rigs (we don't). But really, why *wouldn't *you have it with you, even in the back of the rig? Its not like it's particularly difficult to do, and where else would you put it that is so much more convenient?


----------



## EMT007 (Jul 15, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> we don't usually do online med control either, but we contact hospitals to let 'em know we're coming.
> 
> What would dispatch or anothe rig need you for when you're loaded with patient, and therefore out of service?  You might need them, but you're numbers are off the table.



I can think of lots of reasons, not the least of which is simply always knowing what's going on with other units within your department. Maybe its just my dept, but we were told from the beginning of training - "whenever you are on duty, you must have a radio with you at all times and must monitor the appropriate frequencies. Period." Its the same for the LAFD medics - they always have their portable radios with them. I guess its just a foreign concept to me to not "need" your radio at any point while working.


----------



## MAEMT (Jul 15, 2009)

wow you guys are lucky, @ my full time job we dont have portables unless you work the overnight...i do have one @ the fire department though which just gets clipped to my belt because it is the trucks so after i put the pt in the back it comes off of me.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually leave it in the charger. 

I have a pager and cell phone, the day room is right down the hall, and my bedroom is right outside their door. They can get a hold of me. When we are on a flight, we use the aircraft's radio and we do not do scene calls so I really dont need it. I've used it once and that was to ask if anyone wanted food!


----------



## ABEMS (Jul 25, 2009)

I carry me radio on the left side of my body with the mic wire around my back. the mic, I attach it to my mic holder on my right shoulder


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 25, 2009)

pfmedic said:


> I dont.
> 
> We have three radio systems on our trucks that must be used to cover the whole county. To help with that problem we have an expensive MACom portable that does it all. I hear they cost thousands of dollars... so one to a truck. We have motorolas they will talk on the med channels only, but I usually cant find one when I get to work. *My partner simply must have a radio, so I do without.*
> In the winter I use a radio harness like NYFD so I can keep my jacket where I want it; over my belt and closed. In the summer i put it on my belt like everyone else I suppose.



I simply must have everyone on my truck having a radio.  I wouldn't be able to work in your system.

I use one of those motorola turn it upside down things.


----------



## tydek07 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of those Motorola turn upside down things  We also use these here, kinda big and bulky, but work nicely...


----------



## nomofica (Aug 31, 2009)

Clipped to my duty belt using the stock belt clip on the radio, ear piece plugged in and in my ear, and PTT thumb mic on my collar.


----------



## HokieEMT (Sep 2, 2009)

I just put mine on my belt usually.  I have a pair of the 5.11 EMS pants so I occasionally use the strap above the right rear pocket.  I have put it in the "radio pocket" of my job shirt before but that usually just in 7-11 or the like.

For us once on scene and until we clear the hospital almost all comms is done through our portable.  When in the back I usually put it in the space between the wall and the bench seat cushions or on the web net at the end.  We do all of our consults through the portable unless it makes that wonderful "low-battery" chirping sound then ill move up to the opening between the front cab and the box and use the main radio.  We have that Orange Button too and if touched dispatch automatically clears the channel and asks what is the situation.  Only ever accidently hit though thankfully.

We also keep one out of our Special Unit in our watch room to listen to working fires and rescues.  Yes we re squirrels to the bone lol.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 8, 2009)

in a swivel radio holster.  hard to accidentally lose, makes sure it is always with me.

oh, and reasons to have a portable?  to call for help (dangerous scene), to call dispatch to request or cancel ALS from inside a residence,  to call for help (additional resources needed), to tell dispatch you are ok when they havn't heard from you in 20 minutes, did I mention to call for help?  oh and to hear when you have an assignment, or to acknowledge you received one on the pagers, so you aren't chained to the truck.


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 8, 2009)

on my partners waist... my service requires the medic to wear the radio on ALS trucks.  When I work basic-basic shifts I tend to leave keep it in the jump bag in the little empty pocket on the front, or if the clip is not broken, clipped to the strap


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

Maxpedition radio holster on a nylon duty belt. We have to carry a LOT of stuff and a removable duty belt is a nice thing when you get back to the station and want to relax.




Honestly, radios are an issue where I am very particular. If your service issues two radios per truck, both crewmembers should be carrying them. Period. It's a safety issue. If you're separated and need help, you're going to want your radio to get PD/SO en route. And don't tell me that it's OK because you carry a cell phone. None of this "my partner carries one, so I don't" crap.


----------



## taz1890 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Scary stuff*

Our agency requires everyone to carry a portable radio - turned on - at all times.  I would never get on a truck with a partner who did not have a radio with them...my partner's radio is MY protection.  What would those of you who don't carry portable radios do if you or your partner got jumped on a call?

Also - do your agencies not do safety status checks?  We are checked on by our communications center after the first 5 minutes on the scene, and every 10 minutes after that to make sure we are ok.

I would love to hear what you guys do - I know having portable radios on us has saved us several times over the years.


----------



## Fox800 (Nov 24, 2009)

Radio discipline is something that drives me ballistic. I used to work with random partners all the time and it would drive me crazy how they didn't have their radios on. Dispatch would try to tell something important (address change, new information to stage) and they wouldn't hear it. If you don't carry a radio that's available, or don't have it turned on and dialed in to the correct channel, you're an idiot. That's it! You're asking for trouble.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 26, 2009)

taz1890 said:


> Also - do your agencies not do safety status checks?  We are checked on by our communications center after the first 5 minutes on the scene, and every 10 minutes after that to make sure we are ok.


wooooooooooooow.  5 minutes and you get a status check?  I have been in apartment buildings where we haven't even made patient contact within the first 5 minutes of being on scene.

my agency runs EMS in the two worst cities in NJ, and both cities routinely make the list for top 10 :censored::censored::censored::censored:holes in the US.  And we only do checks every 20 minutes.


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 2, 2009)

> Some people at one service I have were issued the corded extension mics that go by the collar. They work, but I can't see any advantage. I was given one but don't use it and it isn't required.



I have one of those, and it is very helpful if I am running a pump on an engine, or if you are in a noisy area. I am still a student so on the EMS side I do not use the radio unless I am a the driver and in that case I use the rig's radio. I do announce to the IC that I am on scene if I go direct.

Our rig's all have 2 radio's mounted in the back one is setup for the hospital, and the other is on our FD/EMS frequency. State Fire and mutual aid towns are programmed in as well. All members carry radio's.

Also, when we arrive on scene of a Fire/EMS call only the IC communicates with dispatch, everyone else goes off repeater except traffic control... they go to state fire. 

If it is just an EMS call the EMT/MEDIC is the only one to communicate with dispatch until the rig is underway, and then the driver takes over communications with dispatch and the medic only communicates with the recieving hospital.

There is so much to learn. I have learned a lot in the past 3 months but everyday I learn something new. I love this stuff!


----------

